# Made an offer



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I put an offer on a house today around noon.
They have until 4pm, tomorrow July 4th to respond.

It was a full price offer.
I personally think for the sqftage it's a little high, but houses are flying off the shelf here......

I was the first offer, and there was a second one coming in behind me.

This verse was my verse today (I get a daily verse) and today is the 3rd, and 3's are very important to me!!!

Really at the end of the day, if this is meant to be, it will be!
It's cute, it's inexpensive, and it reduces my living expenses by 1/3 AND I am building equity. The resale value is excellent. The house next door, similar to the one I put an offer on, went pending in 20 hours. This one has been on the market 3 days.
See, 3 again.

This will be a better option while looking for my forever home, instead of flushing money down the toilet on rent!!

Say a prayer please, that if it's meant to be, it will be; but if it's not, that's ok too......


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I hope you get it. And yes, ownership is usually better than renting. 

Would you tell us more about it? I know you've been wanting a house with land but also know that just about any size lot can be turned into a mini-homestead.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Hope you get it!


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Good luck, good luck, good luck!!!


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Hope you get it, Laura


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Good luck! Been through that whole process twice in the past year....its nerve wracking.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Woohoo! 

This is good news, hope it works out for ya!!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I wish you well!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh Laura I sure wish you the best. What a journey you've been on. Can't wait to see your new home.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Belfrybat said:


> I hope you get it. And yes, ownership is usually better than renting.
> 
> Would you tell us more about it? I know you've been wanting a house with land but also know that just about any size lot can be turned into a mini-homestead.



The home is right at 1000 sq ft. 
It has a garage and the back yard is fenced.
The lot is 125 x 95.
It is in town. 

There is enough room in the back yard to throw in some beds, vines and a few dwarf fruit trees. 

This place is my 'peace of mind' place......meaning, I don't have to stress out while looking for my forever farm/home.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> The home is right at 1000 sq ft.
> It has a garage and the back yard is fenced.
> The lot is 125 x 95.
> It is in town.
> ...


That's about the size house and lot I am hoping for. Good luck.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Peace of mind is worth it. That means you can pay more for it than you think you can. Good luck.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Praying it's God's will for you!!


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Laura, I just said a little prayer for you and I hope you get your house.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> The home is right at 1000 sq ft.
> It has a garage and the back yard is fenced.
> The lot is 125 x 95.
> It is in town.
> ...


I think you'll be amazed at the amount of things you can grow in that space. Don't forget the front yard -- many edibles are really ornamental. I don't think there's anything prettier than an okra blossom. Plus some of the edible vines can pass as ornamentals. And depending on the town ordinance, you might be able to have backyard chickens or rabbits. Even the city of Austin now allows 4 chickens (no roosters) per house.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I hope you get it and everything goes smooth!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Good luck, Laura! I hope it all goes exactly as you want it to.


----------



## FarmerJoe (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck!! And you should be able to make a few bucks when you're ready to move on!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Did you get it or are you going back and forth with the seller?


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Best wishes, Laura!

Looking forward to pics!





.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

basketti said:


> Did you get it or are you going back and forth with the seller?


Laura mentioned that she gave them a full price offer. So I hope there's not much to go "back and forth" about!




.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

CajunSunshine said:


> Laura mentioned that she gave them a full price offer. So I hope there's not much to go "back and forth" about!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I was the first offer, and there was a second one coming in behind me."


What if the second offer is higher ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

He countered saying he only wanted to pay 1500.00 in closing costs and that includes the 500.00 home warranty.

Because today was a holiday, the lady that deals with the financing end of it was out on a boat!! I am going to talk to her tomorrow about what my options are.

But knowing he has back up offers, I will accept his counter, and it will be mine!!!!(contengeint on inspection).

Thank you so much for all your prayers and warm wishes!! I sure hope soon I will be sending pics of my new home.
My oldest child's b-day was today and I told her I was buying us a home for her birthday!! 9 years ago, I came home with 2 JRT's on her birthday.....ahahhaha
She and her brother are very excited at the thought of having a place called 'home'.
I am too.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

oneraddad said:


> "I was the first offer, and there was a second one coming in behind me."
> 
> 
> What if the second offer is higher ?





CajunSunshine said:


> Laura mentioned that she gave them a full price offer. So I *hope* there's not much to go "back and forth" about!


That's what the hoping part was about... 




.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Legally, because he has countered and has given me until noon tomorrow, he cannot accept another offer until 12:01pm OR if I do not accept the terms of his offer before 12:01pm.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

oneraddad said:


> "I was the first offer, and there was a second one coming in behind me."
> 
> 
> What if the second offer is higher ?


There was a lot of that when DH and I were looking for our last home. It was purely speculative, of course, hoping to make a quick turn-around profit. It was called "gazumping"


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

This is the 6th.

Mon


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am scheduling the inspection, today!!!!!!!


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Congratulations Laura, I hope the inspection turns out well!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Yay!

Mon


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

How did the inspection go?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, are you a proud house owner yet? I hope so. When do we get to see pics?


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Waiting....... Lol Sure hope all is going well.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Echoesechos said:


> Waiting....... Lol Sure hope all is going well.


 ^^^ :bored:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Inspection is this wednesday (July 13).
So far, so good on the financials..........
I put in my notice at my apt complex........

I'm getting a little excited. It still doesn't seem real.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Happy for you Laura. Things have been moving in the right direction for you.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

You deserve this. Proud of you.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am so proud of you, I sure do hope that you get it. So let us know how it goes and we will be cheer leading for you along the way.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Home Sweet Home.. To be. Am really happy for you..."Baby".


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Inspection took 4 hours. My aunt recommended him, as he is VERY thorough. 
Could not inspect the gas furnace, that is 25 years old, because the gas has been shut off my the gas co. 

My agent called the listing agent, who called the seller and said GET IT ON; and the seller will pay the fee to have the inspector come back out to test the furnace.

No termites, said the floor joices were made of Douglas Fir and that stuff will last forever. 

Needs a little more insulation in the attic. 
Furnace / a-c is 25 years old 
There's a real big, read dead tree in the back yard that needs to come down.
Really no big fatal errors.
It does need an electrician to look at a couple things.....but that's it.

The neighbor behind me has been there since 1968, and has been 'manless' for 30 years. She is adorable. Has a big ole garden in her side yard. She's adorable!!!!

So thanks for the prayers, keep 'em coming baby!!!

This is the front of the house. It's pretty adorable......


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good follow through. Very nice "Curb Appeal" and it looks well cared for. It also looks pretty maintenance free, so you can spend the time and energy on things you want and want to do. 

Furnaces and air conditioners are pretty affordable with lots of professionals competing for you, if you need to wrap new in at the start. Or, you may be able to nurse them along for a few more years.

All the best.


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Beautiful home Laura. I think about you often and wonder how the home buying process is going. God bless you and I hope everything turns out great for you.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

congrads, like said earler the 25 year old furnace is very inefficant, if at all possible a new on would save you a lot down the road, which I realize $$$ are a factor and the place is not your dream house, but it may turn out to be and you are saving money as time passes and it also makes the place worth more when and if you decide to sell, about all houses need more insulation whitch is not that big of an investment whitch, also saves you money. looks nice and something tells me you might decide this is your dream home. good going and good for you its time you get a break.:buds:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Congratulations. The house looks really nice, and can't wait for photos of your yard and garden as you develop it.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It is very beautiful!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Brick should be less maintenance right? I've never been around one before but it's very attractive and welcoming. Pictures as soon as possible k? LOL


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's only brick on the front. The side are 'siding' but it's a pressed board....I can't remember what he called it, but it was popular in the 70's. 
Eventually, I will put yellow vinyl siding on to replace it.

I will get more pics up soon.

The inspector is coming out tomorrow or Sunday to inspect the gas furnace. 
I am so excited!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

You should be excited. This has been a long time coming. Do you have a projected move-in date yet?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

If all goes according to plan, End of August.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It will be hard to wait that long!


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I am so thrilled for you, Laura. It is a very pretty house and I bet you can't wait to be moving in there.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I responded to the inspection and they have until July 25th to respond.
There are some electrical issues, plumbing issues, and the siding is rotting out on one side of the house. 
The inspector was amazing, and thorough.
SO they can clearly see, I am not 'nit picking' but only asking for the big things to be fixed.

So now we wait!!


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

All the best Laura! Cute as button. 
Always exciting to close the deal on a home. 
Best Wishes
Melli


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Got a note from my agent; sellers agent said they are fixing everything I asked, and will respond to me before the 25th.
Talked to the mortgage lady; had to mail some paperwork.
Told me FHA does not like 'tipped income'........and if it won't push FHA, I can go conventional it's just going to require more down......but one way or the other, financing is a go!!

I think I am starting to get excited.......


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations Laura. You deserve to have this work out well for you. 
It is nice and cute looking.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

This is the kitchen.

The 'bump out' above the cabinets, and the cabinets, I want to tear out.
I'd like to open that up by putting in shelves. 
The bottom cabinets I would like to take off the doors, and put curtains / fabric coverings. 

((IN THE FUTURE, depending on how much $$ and what a pain it is; adding a sky light to the kitchen to bring in some natural light.))

It's a small home with little storage space, so I need to make the most of the garage. It's 'finished' (has insulation and drywall).
I just need to mud and tape, and find a way to keep it at 50 degrees in the winter, and 80 in the summer without breaking the electric bill bank!!

The double doors in the kitchen; the left side is the heat/ac & water heater.
The right side is the washer / dryer hook up.
I haven't decided if I am going to do a 'stackable w/d' and make shelves for storage, or put in a full size w/d. 
I really like the stackable and shelves......

Not a lot of room for a 'dining table and chairs' in this wee bitty eat in kitchen......I'm gonna have to think about how to make that work!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

It's lovely Laura! 
Maybe you could have a kitchen island to eat at with storage inside.
Pinnterest has all kinds of cool but inexpensive ideas!


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Laura, quite often if there is a bulkhead over the cupboards, it's there to cover pipes, ducts or other 'mechanicals'. Typically you'd find the vent pipe for the range hood in there but sometimes more. 

Looks like a really nice place and not hard to manage... Congrats on the find and I hope you get years of enjoyment out of it.

I would make a slight suggestion for you to ponder upon... Take time to think out your plans / renovations... I'd suggest living in the house a while (at least 6 months) to get a feel for the place and how it is working for you, what you find as deficient for your needs or lifestyle and then attack the projects on that priority of what 'must' be done to what you would 'like' to be done. Quite often these can be in conflict.


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Looks great Laura, it seems everything is working out well. God Bless you and enjoy your new home.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks great! 
We removed the bump out when remodeling a kitchen and had the cabinets ho to the ceiling. So much more space!


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Could be utilized all the way to ceiling. Looks very clean, love kitchen.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

such a cosy little house. puts me in mind of this one. this is 60 years old though. I love my French doors etc. I'm remodelling now but wont remove those.

this is what I thought what Steve mentioned . there are pipes etc. behind that bulkhead. mine is the same and I have wanted to remove it as Lisa said to get more room. not sure now after reading this what's in there if anything. ~Georgia


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I love your ideas for the kitchen Laura! I much prefer shelves over cabinets, and I like the idea of taking off the fronts on the bottom ones. 
Just from what I've seen so far, everything looks in good shape, and easy to maintain. I like having the mechanical stuff handy without going into a dungeon basement.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

it's usually called a Soffit, isnt it? Ask me how I know that its there because otherwise, your wall cabinets are mounted too high! Much too high. But I guess a soffit is better than the dust catcher that mine would be if I changed it again!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

ceresone said:


> it's usually called a Soffit, isnt it? Ask me how I know that its there because otherwise, your wall cabinets are mounted too high! Much too high. But I guess a soffit is better than the dust catcher that mine would be if I changed it again!


DH and I are both tall so it worked for us. Also kept a little folding steppy stool handy and kept things that I used...but not that often up there. I'll take all the storage I can get in a kitchen. Also, the cabinets looked fantastic going all the way up to the ceiling.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

did you get it


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Mine had those and luckily the only thing up there was two electric junction boxes for the lights over the Windows.. Made it very easy to run wire down thru my cabinets for under cabinet light and little pot lights in the Windows. Each set has their own switch. Love them. I can display lots of antiques on top for that lived in farmie look I love. 

I agree on the living in it awhile before you decide on DIY. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Laura consider putting a countertop/cabinet to the left of the stove. With that, you'd get storage and also a convenient place to put your spoon for cooking.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I will know from Underwriting Wednesday Aug 3.
The we order the apprasial.
I scheduled my closing Aug 19.

CLOSER!!!!!


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

congratulations LZ5 , I wish you all the best.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Aug 4
FHA approved!!!!
Apprasial ordered!!
Closing scheduled for Aug 19

Praise the Lord


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

2 WEEKS TIME! YAY! :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

What great news. Yay for you!


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Congratulations! The house is adorable and you will have so much fun making it the way you want . The best ideas will come to you as you spend time there , enjoy.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Congratulations--I'm so glad things are getting better for you--I could absolutely feel the way you did the last few years. Going to be a lovely place to celebrate Christmas.


----------

